# Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen



## Mosed (1. Juli 2012)

*Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Ich möchte meine Technik aufrüsten - ein AV-Receiver soll her. 
Als Boxensystem kommt derzeit das Teufel Motiv 5 zum Einsatz.
Soundkarte ist eine Creative X-FI Extreme Music. 

Mein Computer ist derzeit für alles zuständig, also auch Fernsehen, Bluray und Musik. Die Musik soll nach und nach der Receiver übernehmen (Internetstreams sofort; Musikdaten, sobald ein passender Datenträger da ist).

Entsprechend muss der PC auch an den Receiver angeschlossen werden.

Ich kenne derzeit zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Über SPDIF der Soundkarte
2. Über HDMI der Graka


zu 1.:
SPDIF kann keine modernen Komprimierungsformate wie DTS-HD etc übertragen. Also eigentlich keine sinnvolle Lösung.

zu 2.:
Das funktioniert wohl nur, wenn über den HDMI - Ausgang auch das Bild übertragen wird. (Bzw. in meinem Fall über den DVI Anschluss mit dem beiliegendem DVI-HDMI-Adapter - ASUS DCII 6950)
Eine Möglichkeit wäre eventuell von Graka zu Receiver und dann zum Monitor. Hier stellt sich dann die Frage, ob die Auflösung(-en) korrekt übertragen wird. Mein Monitor nutzt nativ 1920*1200. (Von daher vermutlich nicht, sondern nur die Standards wie 1080i/p, 720p, 480/576p/i)
Ich könnte natürlich auch einfach das Bild klonen - aber wenn zwei Ausgänge aktiv sind, steigt ja die Leistungsaufnahme der Graka


Was sagt ihr dazu oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?

Als Receiver habe ich momentan im Auge
- Yamaha RX-V473 oder V573
- Onkyo TX-NR515


EDIT: eine weitere, aber umständliche Variante fällt mir noch ein: An die Graka den DVI-HDMI-Adapter, dahinter ein HDMI Splitter, ein HDMI-Kabel zum Receiver und einer zum Monitor (wobei der HP ZR24w nur DP und DVI hat, also auch hier wieder ein Adapter nötig wäre)


----------



## Mosed (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Laut einer anderen Internetquelle kann der Yamaha RX-V473 1920*1200 durchschleifen. Dann könnte ich nur eine Verbindung nutzen. 

Onkyo habe ich diesbezüglich angefragt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Also, wenn Du eh schon so viel investierst und ggf. zwei HDMI-Kabel + Adapter kaufen würdest, damit Du vom PC zum ACR und wieder zurück gehen kannst, dann kauf Dir lieber direkt eine Soundkarte, die Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect hat. Dann hast Du nämlich Surroundsound per SPDIF auch bei Games, da diese Techniken nämlich das Surroundsignal in ein DD oder DTS-Signal packen. 

Ich selber hab den Vorgänger vom Yamaha, den RX-V467. Der kostete damals nur 240€ - jetzt frag ich mich, ob der V473 seinen Preis wirklich wert ist oder ob es nur so ist, dass die Nachfrage nach AVRs sich erhöht hat, so dass die Preise gestiegen sind ^^ Mein V467 kostet jetzt auch über 300€, soviel kostete der meiner Beobachtung nach seit September letzten Jahres nicht ^^  Mit dem 467 bin ich voll zufrieden. Die 1200er-Auflösung kann ich aber nicht testen, da ich keinen 1200er-Monitor hab. Wenn der 467 es kann, dann kann es der 473 sicher auch - also vlt google auch mal nach Erfahrungen mit dem 467 und 1200er-Auflösung. Denn der 467 war/ist sehr beliebt, den haben sicher viele.


----------



## Mosed (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Laut einer ersten Stellungnahme von Onkyo kann deren Receiver die Auflösung durchleiten. Ich habe aber nochmal nachgehakt, da auf der Webseite steht, dass 4K Pass Through nicht unterstützt wird.

Hoffentlich ist es so, dass 4K halt nicht durchgeleitet werden kann, Auflösungen leicht über FullHD aber schon.
Wobei ich mich frage, wie man ein Gerät so konzipieren kann, dass es 4K Upscaling, aber kein Pass Through unterstützt.

Vom Gesamtkonzept ist der Onkyo etwas interessanter.


Eine Soundkarte mit DTS-C oder DDL kostet mich ja mind. 55€. Und dann wird trotzdem noch ein Downmix durchgeführt. Ist eine Notlösung, ja.


----------



## Diavel (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Bist Du eigentlich sicher das Du den Ton nicht alleine durchschicken kannst? Bei mir geht das.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Eine Soundkarte mit DTS-C oder DDL kostet mich ja mind. 55€. Und dann wird trotzdem noch ein Downmix durchgeführt. Ist eine Notlösung, ja.


 Was heißt "trotzdem ein Downmix" ? Die berechneten 5.1-Signale bei Spielen werden halt verpackt wie der Ton bei einer DVD - ich denke nicht, das bei SPielen der Sound auf eine direktere Art und Weise "versendet" wirklich hörbar besser klingt, da die Sound bei Games idR eh nicht wirklich auf hochdynamischen und superqualitativen Soundfiles basiert   . Oder willst Du auch HD-Sound von BluRays übertragen? Dann wäre HDMI natürlich besser.


----------



## Mosed (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*



Diavel schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich sicher das Du den Ton nicht alleine durchschicken kannst? Bei mir geht das.
> 
> Grüße



Bei HDMI wird das Tonsignal nur mit Bild übertragen. Also an der Graka muss der HDMI-Port halt aktiv sein, damit Ton ausgegeben wird. Soweit ich das weis.
Wenn ich, wie es nach den ersten Aussagen ja möglich ist, einfach den PC an den Receiver und dann weiter zum Monitor verbinde ist das ja kein Problem. Blöd wäre es, wenn ich den Receiver extra an die Graka anschließen muss.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder willst Du auch HD-Sound von BluRays übertragen? Dann wäre HDMI natürlich besser.



Jup, ich schaue auch Bluray über den PC.
Ein Downmix findet dann bei DTS-HD u.ä. statt - darauf bezog es sich. Für Spiele und Musik wäre SPDIF natürlich mehr als ausreichend. Für DVD vermutlich auch.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Also, ich persönlich halte nix vom PC als einzige Quelle - ich hab einen separaten Player, die kosten mittlerweile auch kaum mehr als eine ordentliche BluRay-Software für den PC, die dann trotzdem ab und an spackt...  Aber per HDMI würde es natürlich gehen. Die Frage ist, ob man bei einem Motiv 5 mit den MiniSatelliten, die bei den Mitten natürliche Schwächen haben, den Unterschied zu HD-Sound überhaupt wirklich bemerkt, vor allem was einen positiven Effekt angeht (anders muss ja nicht besser sein  )


----------



## Mosed (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Ja, das stimmt auch. Aber vielleicht rüste ich ja auch mal die Lautsprecher auf (bevor ein Fernseher da ist). Und sollte mein gewünschter Receiver mit der Auflösung klar kommen, wäre dies ja die günstigste und einfachste Variante. (Den Receiver schließe ich wegen Bedienungsmenü eh an den Monitor an).
Für SPDIF müsste ich ja noch eine Soundkarte kaufen.

Ein extra-Bluray-Player würde wieder ein anderes Problem erzeugen: Mein Monitor HP ZR24W skaliert FullHD auf Vollbild... Das lässt sich auch nicht abstellen. An sich habe ich darüber auch schon nachgedacht.


----------



## Mosed (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Ich kann bestätigen, dass der Onkyo mit der Auflösung 1920*1200 klarkommt.

Onkyos Aussage, warum 4k HDMI Pass Through nicht unterstützt wird: 





> [FONT=&quot]Im Input -Bereich sind bestimmte technischen Voraussetzungen nötig, um ein 4k Signal aufzunehmen. Diese sind nicht implementiert, da die Zuspielquellen fehlen.[/FONT]



Stelle ich mir die Frage, wie Yamaha dann diese Unterstützung hinbekommen hat, aber bis 4K in Deutschland ansatzweise eine Rolle spielen wird...


Was derzeit noch nicht optimal ist: Wenn der Receiver aus, aber auf HDMI Pass Through steht, ich den Rechner hochfahre und erst später den Receiver einschalte erkennt der PC nur Stereo. Dann muss ich entweder das HDMI Kabel einmal trennen oder neustarten, damit 5.1 durchgeleitet wird. Warum man bei AMD HDMI Output nicht einfach nur Pass Through auswählen kann, ist aber auch mal wieder so ne Frage.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sinnvollste Konfiguration, um PC an einen AV-Receiver anzuschließen*

Der PC erkennt wohl Stereo, weil er die "Info" des LCDs/Monitors empfängt, die durch den Receiver hindurchgeht, weil der wiederum nur quasi als "Adapter" dient im Standby - vermute ich mal


----------

